#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Шампиньоны

## Нико

> Ой, не надо это есть!


Не надо, а вкусно..... Же... тем более не чаще чем раз в году получается.... В этом году может не получиться даже. 
Бао, можно попросить вкусный рецепт приготовления шампиньонов? Я только их жарить умею со сливками.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, можно попросить вкусный рецепт приготовления шампиньонов? Я только их жарить умею со сливками.


Шампиньоны -- это такой дешёвый заменитель более благородных грибов. Берёте любой рецепт с грибами и готовьте с шампиньонами. Для усиления вкуса я предварительно недолго обжариваю пластики шампиньонов на сильном огне на сухой сковороде, прижав их щипцами. Резать удобно на яйцерезке.

----------

Германн (06.06.2013), Нико (04.06.2013), Топпер- (05.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Шампиньоны -- это такой дешёвый заменитель более благородных грибов. Берёте любой рецепт с грибами и готовьте с шампиньонами. Для усиления вкуса я предварительно недолго обжариваю пластики шампиньонов на сильном огне на сухой сковороде, прижав их щипцами. Резать удобно на яйцерезке.


Сырые свежие шампиньоны замечательны в салатах. Круто впитывают весь вкус остальных ингридиенций и вообще зашибись как компонент вегетарианской шауээрмы.

----------

AndyZ (04.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сырые свежие шампиньоны замечательны в салатах. Круто впитывают весь вкус остальных ингридиенций и вообще зашибись как компонент вегетарианской шауээрмы.


Сырые.... Боюсь сырых грибов. Других, более замечательных, тут просто нет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сырые.... Боюсь сырых грибов. Других, более замечательных, тут просто нет.


Так шампиньоны тем и отличаются от многих прочих грибов, что безопасны в сыром виде - и вкусны в сочетаниях. Если свежие.

----------


## Нико

> Так шампиньоны тем и отличаются от многих прочих грибов, что безопасны в сыром виде - и вкусны. Если свежие.


А какие ещё ингредиенты, кроме них? Конечно, это оффтоп изрядный. Надо бы это перенести в тему "Пищевые пристрастия Бао". Например. А то какая связь между Аюшеевым и шампиньонами?  :Wink:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А какие ещё ингредиенты, кроме них? Конечно, это оффтоп изрядный. Надо бы это перенести в тему "Пищевые пристрастия Бао". Например. А то какая связь между Аюшеевым и шампиньонами?


Связь всегда можно найти! Можно через Ленина как связующее звено между Аюшевым и грибами.

Ингридиенты, ежели сырые шампиньоны, обычные салатные - помидоры, салатные листья, огурцы, масло, зелень. Можно из одних помидоров, шампиньонов и сметаны сделать минималистичный салатец. Но Бао уж точно укажет, куда в сыром виде шампиньоны покатят наилучшим образом. А термически обработанные вообще можно куда угодно пихать.

----------

Кузьмич (07.06.2013), Пема Дролкар (05.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Сырые свежие шампиньоны замечательны в салатах. Круто впитывают весь вкус остальных ингридиенций


А почему бы "ингридиенциям" не пахнуть своими запахами, а грибам -- своими? По-моему так вкуснее.

----------


## Буль

> Конечно, это оффтоп изрядный. Надо бы это перенести в тему "Пищевые пристрастия Бао". Например.


А разве шампиньоны входят в пищевые пристрастия Бао?  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Но Бао уж точно укажет, куда в сыром виде шампиньоны покатят наилучшим образом.


Я сырыми их никуда не кладу, всегда обжариваю для усиления аромата.




> А термически обработанные вообще можно куда угодно пихать.


ИМХО в пищу не надо ничего "пихать"  :Wink:

----------

Нико (04.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А разве шампиньоны входят в пищевые пристрастия Бао?


Полагаю, что не входят. Но войдите в положение человека, у которого нет ничего, кроме шампиньонов. (

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Полагаю, что не входят. Но войдите в положение человека, у которого нет ничего, кроме шампиньонов. (


и что, даже помидоров нет?

----------


## Нико

> и что, даже помидоров нет?


Есть помидоры, но они как-то несовместимы с шампиньонами. Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть помидоры, но они как-то несовместимы с шампиньонами. Имхо, конечно.


вы попробуйте сначала, а потом говорите жи! помидоры, огурцы, салатные листья, мытые и резанные кубиками шампиньоны (подсохший срез ножки можно обрезать) полить маслом, посолить и перемешать же!

----------

Pema Sonam (05.06.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Есть помидоры, но они как-то несовместимы с шампиньонами. Имхо, конечно.


В вег. пицце можно  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> вы попробуйте сначала, а потом говорите жи! помидоры, огурцы, салатные листья, мытые и резанные кубиками шампиньоны (подсохший срез ножки можно обрезать) полить маслом, посолить и перемешать же!


Не убедили. Предпочитаю обжаренные шампиньоны в сметане. Можно с зеленью. Отличный гарнир -- картошка.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.06.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не надо, а вкусно..... Же... тем более не чаще чем раз в году получается.... В этом году может не получиться даже. 
> Бао, можно попросить вкусный рецепт приготовления шампиньонов? Я только их жарить умею со сливками.


Если свежие - сырыми в салат. Они на мой взгляд довольно балгородные грбы, но просто то, что дао нас доходит в супермаркетах уже не имеет ни запаха, ни консистенции настоящих шампиньонов. Не говоря уж о том, что они при приготовлении резиновеют и скукошиваются и совершенно на себя не похожи.

----------


## Буль

> подсохший срез ножки можно обрезать


Ножки шампиньонов лучше сырыми не подавать, они слишком волокнистые. Их, разве что, в консоме или ланспик...

----------


## Буль

> Не убедили. Предпочитаю обжаренные шампиньоны в сметане.


Протушить же?  :Wink: 




> Можно с зеленью.


С кинзой и чесноком!  :Kiss: 




> Отличный гарнир -- картошка.


В каком виде?

----------


## Буль

> Не говоря уж о том, что они при приготовлении резиновеют и скукошиваются и совершенно на себя не похожи.


Нежно надо готовить! "Резиновеют" они от излишнего нагрева. Как и морские гады всякие.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не убедили. Предпочитаю обжаренные шампиньоны в сметане. Можно с зеленью. Отличный гарнир -- картошка.


А я вот уже трёх знакомых барышень разубедил, готовя им такой салат в меру своих скромнейших кулинарных способностей, так что теперь они сырые шампиньоны ввели в салатный обиход. 

Но тож ведь ещё разные шампиньоны бывают. Какие у вас там вообще бывают?

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Протушить же?


Можно сначала обжарить, а потом чуть протушить. Со сливками или сметаной. 

С кинзой и чесноком!  :Kiss: 

Да, ну и лук тоже там не помешает.





> В каком виде?


Лучше пюре.

----------


## Нико

> Но тож ведь ещё разные шампиньоны бывают. Какие у вас там вообще бывают?


Свежие либо консервированные, нарезанные.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Свежие либо консервированные, нарезанные.


Так я про свежие. Вдруг у вас там внезапно Agaricus bitorquis какой-нибудь вместо Agaricus bisporus

----------


## Нико

> Так я про свежие. Вдруг у вас там внезапно Agaricus bitorquis какой-нибудь вместо Agaricus bisporus


Свежих тут полно. И недорогие.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Можно нежно. Кстати, - хорошо их прогрилить без растительного масла, выложить на блюдо и заправить :Smilie: 

Но после того, как я понюхала "правильный" шампиньон - искренне считаю, что такие не надо вообще подвергать тепловой обработке.

Но хорошо также с ними делать лазанью и пасту или, например, рулет из индейки :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Бао, можно попросить вкусный рецепт приготовления шампиньонов? Я только их жарить умею со сливками.


Я хоть и не Бао, но жульен - это очень вкусно.

----------

AndyZ (05.06.2013), Буль (05.06.2013), Ритл (05.06.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

Можно еще вареники с капустой\грибами, картошкой\грибами. Ну и конечно грибной суп со сливками, но лучше в такой суп еще других грибов добавить и когда готов, на миксере сделать суп-пюре.

----------

Neroli (05.06.2013), Нико (05.06.2013), Ритл (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ножки шампиньонов лучше сырыми не подавать, они слишком волокнистые.


Вот.
Потому вот такая запеканка:
2/3 стакана риса залить водой и отварить минут 15.
Отдельно на сковородке слегка в подсолнечном масле поджарить 1 нарезанную луковицу и все ножки от 400г шампиньонов (нарезанные поперёк волокон).
Натереть 250г твёрдого сыра, из которого 2/3 вмешать в рис вместе с поджаркой, а 1/3 оставить для посыпания сверху. Шляпки шампиньонов вкрошить туда же в общую массу, добавить соли и приправ, два сырых яйца, перемешать и выложить эту массу в порционные фаянсовые салатники. Сверху густо посыпать оставшимся сыром. И в духовку на небольшой жар на 20 минут, чтобы сырная корочка подрумянилась. Быстро и надёжно. На среднем жару полные салатники никогда не повредятся, проверено годами.

----------

Буль (05.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот.
> Потому вот такая запеканка:
> 2/3 стакана риса залить водой и отварить минут 15.
> Отдельно на сковородке слегка в подсолнечном масле поджарить 1 нарезанную луковицу и все ножки от 400г шампиньонов (нарезанные поперёк волокон).
> Натереть 250г твёрдого сыра, из которого 2/3 вмешать в рис вместе с поджаркой, а 1/3 оставить для посыпания сверху. Шляпки шампиньонов вкрошить туда же в общую массу, добавить соли и приправ, два сырых яйца, перемешать и выложить эту массу в порционные фаянсовые салатники. Сверху густо посыпать оставшимся сыром. И в духовку на небольшой жар на 20 минут, чтобы сырная корочка подрумянилась. Быстро и надёжно. На среднем жару полные салатники никогда не повредятся, проверено годами.


А если нету духовки?

----------


## Буль

> Вот.
> Потому вот такая запеканка:
> 2/3 стакана риса залить водой и отварить минут 15.
> Отдельно на сковородке слегка в подсолнечном масле поджарить 1 нарезанную луковицу и все ножки от 400г шампиньонов (нарезанные поперёк волокон).
> Натереть 250г твёрдого сыра, из которого 2/3 вмешать в рис вместе с поджаркой, а 1/3 оставить для посыпания сверху. Шляпки шампиньонов вкрошить туда же в общую массу, добавить соли и приправ, два сырых яйца, перемешать и выложить эту массу в порционные фаянсовые салатники. Сверху густо посыпать оставшимся сыром. И в духовку на небольшой жар на 20 минут, чтобы сырная корочка подрумянилась. Быстро и надёжно. На среднем жару полные салатники никогда не повредятся, проверено годами.


Опять же: яйцо-то зачем?

----------


## Lanky

В Италии делают : крупные шампиньоны чистят изнутри и фаршируют смесью панировочных сухарей с тертым пармезаном, раздавленной долькой чеснока и щепоткою сушеного оригана.
Выложить плотным строем в алюминевую форму, полить сливками (или томатной пастой) и посыпать пармезаном. 10 мин выпечки.

----------

Джнянаваджра (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А если нету духовки?


У меня электродуховка на 18 литров, почти кубической формы, с двусторонней конвекцией воздуха. По инструкции числится, что это тостер  :Smilie:  чуть меньше чем микроволновка (которой мне даром не надо и нет). Фирма Камерон. Такой же фирмы Эленберг продавался в 2,5-3 раза дороже. Там можно даже тарелку супа греть и что угодно.
Вообще мама иногда вместо духовки что угодно пекла в сотейнике со съёмной деревянной ручкой. Это как сковородка с высокими толстыми стенками и с куполообразной крышкой из того же металла. Только когда открывать, надо глаза и руки беречь от пара. Даже коржи на торт можно ухитриться испечь. Только нужна подставка - такой рассеиватель огня с дырками. На него, на это возвышение, ставят такую толстую сковороду и пекут. Но запеканка будет сплошным блином. Её там внутри надо будет разрезать как пицу мокрым ножом, и только.

----------

Буль (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Опять же: яйцо-то зачем?


Сугубо с целью экономии хорошего сыра.
Самая лучшая, по субъективному вкусу, такая запеканка из 350-400г домашнего местного сулугуни или фирменного белого сыра (мацарелла), на 100г больше шампиньонов {притом их шляпки там сырыми крошат}, и вообще без подсолнечного масла, только немного сливочного, кто умеет так поджарить ножки грибов с луком, чтобы сливочное масло не потемнело (мешают деревянным инструментом).

----------


## Акулина

А мне нравятся  шампиньоны.
Маринованные шампиньоны за 7 минут

Очень простой рецепт маринования шампиньонов всего за 7 минут.
Продукты 
(на 8 порций)
Шампиньоны — 1 кг
Сахар — 2 ст. л.
Соль — 1 ст. л.
Уксус — 4 ст. л.
Масло растительное — 4 ст. л.
Перец душистый горошком — 10-12 шт.
Лавровый лист — 2-3 шт.
Гвоздика — 2-3 шт.

Готовим все необходимые ингредиенты.
Готовим маринад для грибов: в кастрюлю добавляем соль, сахар, уксус и масло растительное; доводим до кипения.
После закипания маринада кладем в него лавровый лист, душистый перец и гвоздику.
Высыпаем грибы в маринад и ждем, когда грибы закипят. Кипятим шампиньоны в маринаде всего 7 минут.
Перекладываем маринованные грибы в банку (из 1 кг свежих грибов получается одна литровая банка или две пол-литровых). Примерно через пять часов маринованные шампиньоны можно есть.
Приятного аппетита!

----------

Алик (01.12.2018), Альбина (30.11.2018)

----------

